# P1101 on 2017 LT even after replacing the MAF sensor



## Eddie007 (May 12, 2020)

I am still getting the P1101 error. I cleaned the old sensor--that didn't fix it. 
I finally replacing the MAF sensor. 
I checked the wiring and everything seems okay. 
Any suggestions on fixing this code?
Thanks


----------



## germyy (Apr 13, 2020)

I’m having the same problem try looking up PVC fix that is what I’m doing today gonna see if it works changed my valve cover and spark plugs


----------



## devg17 (Jun 4, 2020)

Any update? I have an 18 and have the same issue, also a lot of the symptoms of a bad pcv


----------



## JPENNY (Aug 11, 2020)

Has anyone found a fix for this? I have a ‘16 with the same issues. I have changed the MAF sensor and tried to clear the code. I could get it to clear but as soon as I start driving it comes back on. Also it has a little surge at an idle.


----------



## Doug225 (Jul 16, 2018)

Check to see if your air filter is installed correctly.


----------



## devg17 (Jun 4, 2020)

Local chevy had to replace pcv housing, and pistons and rings at 41,000 miles. Fixed all issues and cleared all codes


----------



## JPENNY (Aug 11, 2020)

I would assume if I had issues with rings/pistons I would at least be having some oil consumption? No?


----------



## devg17 (Jun 4, 2020)

I didn't notice any. I was stumped too when they said pistons and rings, but with it being under Warranty still I went along with it.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

P1101 by itself is typically a clogged PCV orifice on a Gen2. 
Clogged and new side by side. Valve cover removal is required to service the orifice. It's pretty involved and doing it properly takes a few hours and special tools as you need to replace the injector seals as well.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> P1101 by itself is typically a clogged PCV orifice on a Gen2.
> Clogged and new side by side. Valve cover removal is required to service the orifice. It's pretty involved and doing it properly takes a few hours and special tools as you need to replace the injector seals as well.
> View attachment 288320


Lmao, I love these computers... p1101... needs a new engine. Either he drove around with a clogged pcv for a long time or need to go back old school with some type of breather that folks can access without special tools


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The system is the way it is partially so it can't be defeated easily, and partially so it reduces evaporative emissions points. At least it's not the 1.6MGE in the Cascada...those are killing valve covers, and that's a $200 part, the orifice is like $10.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> The system is the way it is partially so it can't be defeated easily, and partially so it reduces evaporative emissions points. At least it's not the 1.6MGE in the Cascada...those are killing valve covers, and that's a $200 part, the orifice is like $10.


Sounds like our 1st gen and the intake manifold. I remember the only option was to replace the manifold which included fuel rail, injectors, and throttle body and wasn't cheap at all lol


----------



## JPENNY (Aug 11, 2020)

It seems as if at this point I have rectified my situation by cleaning my throttle body. It was terribly dirty. Reset the CEL and drove it about 75-100 miles. Rough idle/surging idle gone. CEL has not returned. Fingers crossed this has fixed my issues. I kick myself in the a$$ for over thinking this so much


----------



## JayBird (Jan 20, 2021)

Eddie007 said:


> I am still getting the P1101 error. I cleaned the old sensor--that didn't fix it.
> I finally replacing the MAF sensor.
> I checked the wiring and everything seems okay.
> Any suggestions on fixing this code?
> Thanks


 Same thing happened to my Cruze, 2017 1.4lt sedan, replaced maf sensor without thinking, took it to the dealership, it’s pcv valve, same issue as the gen 1, I also got code p0299,
Luckily I’m in my warranty but I assume they’ll replace it with the same faulty part


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's not a PCV "valve" that typically causes this issue, nor does the system fail in the same manner as the gen1. It's the PCV orifice inside the valve cover. It gets clogged with carbon and therefore ceases to provide positive crankcase ventilation.

Gen2 failures (clogging) are not really a failure of the system itself, but more related to the maintenance, fluids used and fashion in which the vehicle operates. The components themselves don't fail as in a Gen1. However excessive carbon buildup can accumulate and block the system under certain operating conditions. This happened to the "real" ECOtecs too (L850, L880 series 2.0, 2.2 and especially 2.4 SIDI engine)


----------



## JayBird (Jan 20, 2021)

Ma v e n said:


> It's not a PCV "valve" that typically causes this issue, nor does the system fail in the same manner as the gen1. It's the PCV orifice inside the valve cover. It gets clogged with carbon and therefore ceases to provide positive crankcase ventilation.
> 
> Gen2 failures (clogging) are not really a failure of the system itself, but more related to the maintenance, fluids used and fashion in which the vehicle operates. The components themselves don't fail as in a Gen1. However excessive carbon buildup can accumulate and block the system under certain operating conditions. This happened to the "real" ECOtecs too (L850, L880 series 2.0, 2.2 and especially 2.4 SIDI engine)


 Is there any way I can fix this issue from occurring again? And is this something I could fix once my warranty is up? I’m concerned it will happen a lot but if I can fix it on my own I can live with it, I’m just unsure if this car is going to be worth keeping or not


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Well you've also got a P0299 code. That's not really related to the PCV system, both the P0299 and P1101 can set due to boost/vacuum leaks/blockages(like an iced intercooler) I'd try to solve the P0299 first.


----------



## JayBird (Jan 20, 2021)

Ma v e n said:


> Well you've also got a P0299 code. That's not really related to the PCV system, both the P0299 and P1101 can set due to boost/vacuum leaks/blockages(like an iced intercooler) I'd try to solve the P0299 first.


Okay, yeah my dealership said they’ll look at it as well and see if both are an issue, I’m just worried once my warranty is up if it comes back again from being a faulty part, I’ll update as I get it repaired and let people know the fix I get that’s covered for now


----------



## Gdavis2022 (Jan 4, 2022)

Ma v e n said:


> P1101 by itself is typically a clogged PCV orifice on a Gen2.
> Clogged and new side by side. Valve cover removal is required to service the orifice. It's pretty involved and doing it properly takes a few hours and special tools as you need to replace the injector seals as well.
> View attachment 288320


What special tools are required for this?


----------



## 16Cruze84 (Nov 27, 2018)

I have a 2016 Cruze 1.4L 2nd Gen LE2 Motor. 6-Speed Manual. It has 61,000 miles and I have the P1101 DTC on it with the check engine light. I cleaned the MAF Sensor and cleared the code and a couple days later the code came right back. New MAF Sensor is $100. I don’t want to buy a part that isn’t needed. What else in the system can cause the P1101 DTC to pop up??? I have heard that the PCV valves can cause this code. I will check them after work tomorrow. Any help would be greatly appreciated…

Below I am listing all work/repairs performed on my vehicle either by myself, a 3rd party shop or the Dealership. I am also listing what has never been worked on by anyone. The items never worked on will say Original, Factory or Stock.

Symptoms and Checks/Repairs are as follows:

-SYMPTOMS-


DTC P1101 MAF Sensor
Very poor fuel economy 20mpg (City) MAX.
45mpg (Highway) Max.

Exhaust has a very strong smell
Sluggish Acceleration at all speeds
and in all gears.
- Loss of power at all speeds.

-CHECKS/REPAIRS-


Intake Air Filter - Replaced - OEM part.
MAF Sensor - Cleaned.
Oil - Changed at/or before 15% life.
Exhaust - Stock - Original from Factory
No leaks or modifications.
- Engine/Transmission - ALL Factory Stock
Nothing has been replaced.

Fuel - Chevron Premium 91 ONLY.
SeaFoam used twice a year.
All Vacuum Lines secured and not leaking. (I will double check after work tomorrow)
Throttle body - Factory Stock - I should
probably clean that… 
View attachment 299206



-WARRANTY SERVICES PERFORMED-


Rear Axle Noise Recall - Warranty Repaired.
Chevy MyLink Infotainment System Updated
to latest available software in June of 2021. 
- Standard Point inspection, torque to spec, top
off fluids and tire rotation during Oil Changes
at John L. Sullivan Chevrolet in Roseville, CA.

-Future Repairs I will do Myself-


Spark Plus, Coils and wires.
MAF Sensor.
Brakes
Motor/Transmission Mounts

- Repairs I Will have the Dealership Do-


Timing Chain
Clutch and all associated components
If anyone knows of anything else that can cause the code p1101 to pop up please let me know so I can check those things before I buy a new MAF sensor. Thank you


----------

